# Favorite Bruckner Symphonies



## MM_Stanton

What is your favorite Bruckner Symphony?


----------



## neoshredder

I've heard excerpts from Symphony 4. Guess that would be my pick though I've only heard 3 and 8 otherwise. Late Romanticism isn't exactly my favorite time in Classical Music.


----------



## bigshot

4 and 8 are great. Bruckner's 7th is worth looking into too.


----------



## Guest

I must admit that his 9th is a dramatic and very exciting work.... "What is it'..... well it is an unfinished sym of 3 movements with a 4th that is unfinished ..........................


----------



## KenOC

Andante said:


> I must admit that his 9th is a dramatic and very exciting work.... "What is it'..... well it is an unfinished sym of 3 movements with a 4th that is unfinished ..........................


But...






​


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> But...


He did suggest using his Te Deum as the finale, but..... IMO it is fine with 3 movements


----------



## Arsakes

*No.5* better than No7.


----------



## tdc

I like 4, 7, 8 and 9 the best.


----------



## Andreas

I had to go with no. 5, although it's a near impossible question to answer. But I think no. 5 was a crucial turning point for Bruckner, besides being a monumental achievement in itself. It's perhaps his most thoroughly structured symphony. Also, it has my favourite Bruckner adagio and finale.


----------



## joen_cph

Voted 8, but I like them all very much, though 00-0-1 undoubtedly constitute a somewhat naive, second tier (2 is underrated in that respect; it´s rather common to say that the 3rd is the first, "real" Bruckner symphony).

But it´s very related to recordings too; they can underline the qualities of each, underlying the aspect of rare and sublime music.


----------



## Art Rock

The 9th is one of my favourite symphonies regardless of composer - in the unfinished version.

Excellent: 8 and 4
Very good: 6 and 7
Good: 2, 3 and 5
Reasonable: 1, 0, and 00


----------



## Tombstoner

My favorite is the Eighth. Something about it just resonated extremely well with me. The Finale is currently my hands-down favorite piece of music, and not just counting classical. I feel like the symphony exposes me to another reality, one where the highest of ideals and the deepest of tragedies combine to form an entirely foreign emotion, one which is separate from the positive-negative spectrum altogether. The first movement instantly captivates, and presents a conflict which by the movement's end remains unresolved. The scherzo is unlike any other he wrote, but that's not even why I enjoy it; it somehow evokes a feeling of emptiness and darkness, but one which at the same time feels free and liberated. The Adagio, the common favorite, immerses me into an environment where my mind can reach meditative states but remain completely aware of each note, leading to passionate but fleeting climaxes which proceed along the same flow the other themes follow. I don't even know how to accurately represent my feelings for the Finale. The conflict of the first movement is reintroduced, and the calm energy of the scherzo and the solemn passion of the Adagio attempt to resolve it, leading to moments that I shiver just remembering, where terror and triumph clash and then combine. Suddenly, the symphony comes to an end, concisely but giving great satisfaction. It feel it invites me to listen again.

I do tend to run my mouth when talking about stuff I really like, but I can not express enough how much I enjoy Symphony No. 8. My primary recording has been Giulini's. I will openly admit I have not yet heard No. 5, and have only heard Nos. 3 and 4 once, but the Eighth holds a place in my heart far above any other artistic creation.


----------



## Vaneyes

9 - 8 - 7 - 6 - 5 - 4 - 3 - 2 - 1


----------



## davinci

2nd Symphony is very underrated, although I think Bruckner was still finding himself. My fav is the 8th... I own Wand, Karajan, 
Bohm, Jochem and just bought Guilini with the Vienna (now my favorite 8th). Does anyone know if Guilini recorded any other Bruckner than # 2, 7, 8, 9 ?


----------



## Vaneyes

davinci said:


> Does anyone know if Guilini recorded any other Bruckner than # 2, 7, 8, 9 ?


I don't think so. FYI...

http://mapage.noos.fr/giulini/autres.htm

http://www.abruckner.com/discography/


----------



## bigshot

Giulini was a great conductor. I was lucky enough to see him a few times in Los Angeles. His range was remarkably wide.


----------



## realdealblues

Hmm, I'm going to have to go back and really listen through each of Bruckner's symphonies this week before I vote on this one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I think I own more recordings and have listened more times to the 4th. I'm not sure why. So it must be my favorite.


----------



## ClassicalDJ

I voted for the Eighth, but I was torn between it and the Ninth. Perhaps if Bruckner had completed the finale himself the Ninth would be my clear first choice. I do find the version completed by Samale/Philips/Cohrs/Mazzuca quite intriguing (I have heard in on the Wildner/Naxos and Bosch/Coviello recordings).


----------



## Vaneyes

ClassicalDJ said:


> I voted for the Eighth, but I was torn between it and the Ninth. Perhaps if Bruckner had completed the finale himself the Ninth would be my clear first choice. I do find the version completed by Samale/Philips/Cohrs/Mazzuca quite intriguing (I have heard in on the Wildner/Naxos and Bosch/Coviello recordings).


Each to his own. I think most Bruckner followers are over the 9th not being "finished", much like Schubert's "Unfinished" admirers are.

I believe Bruckner 9 stands tallest amongst all his symphonies. I also hear a steady course of improvement from his Symphony 1 to Symphony 9. Part of this, no doubt, was due to his late start...beginning the 1st at age 40. A late-starter, but both a quick and consistent learner through his 30 years of symphonic triumphs.


----------



## davinci

Vaneyes said:


> Each to his own. I think most Bruckner followers are over the 9th not being "finished", much like Schubert's "Unfinished" admirers are.
> 
> I believe Bruckner 9 stands tallest amongst all his symphonies. I also hear a steady course of improvement from his Symphony 1 to Symphony 9. Part of this, no doubt, was due to his late start...beginning the 1st at age 40. A late-starter, but both a quick and consistent learner through his 30 years of symphonic triumphs.


Yes, and he had to work for a living. Also, I think his obsessive compulsiveness contributed to his growth as a composer.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Art Rock said:


> The 9th is one of my favourite symphonies regardless of composer - in the unfinished version.
> 
> Excellent: 8 and 4
> Very good: 6 and 7
> Good: 2, 3 and 5
> Reasonable: 1, 0, and 00


Hey, that's an interesting way of framing it.

I agree with this:


Art Rock said:


> Reasonable: 1, 0, and 00


Then I'd say: Good: 2, 3 and 4
Very Good: 6 and 9
Excellent: 5, 8 and 7.


----------



## Xaltotun

Excellent: 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9. My favourite Bruckner symphony is the one that I've heard last... they're all such gems. However, I could, with great pains, name number 5 as the greatest; not because it's musically better than the rest (I don't think it is), but because it always arouses such grand, noble, cruel, strange, exalted and horrified feelings and thoughts in me. How would you feel if someone showed you a completely logical chain of thought that explained everything about your life? That's what I feel when listening to the 5th. Its logic is flawless... and that is so beautiful and terrifying.


----------



## Arsakes

I find not enough votes for No.5 and No.7 disturbing..


----------



## Wandering

I voted for Bruckner's 3rd. 

The contrast between grand sensation and jubilant light-heartedness innerchanging in both the 3rd and 4th movements is perfectly and elequently even, not to mention strange for its time and highly original. I also think the 6th deserves more attention, not to mention the no. 0


----------



## Manxfeeder

Clovis said:


> II also think the 6th deserves more attention


Yeah, I agree.


----------



## davinci

I think Symphony 0 (or Die Nullte) needs more attention. I'm glad I discovered it after listening to 1 thru 9. It was so refreshing to hear a young, naive Bruckner who thought this work was not worthy of being published.


----------



## clavichorder

I really like 6. 7 and 8 are spectacular, better pieces on the whole, but 6 is harsh and abrupt and very signature.

Also, in my opinion, 1 is quite good.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Although I haven't heard all of the symphonies yet, Of what I have heard I was torn between the 4th, 8th and 9th. At present the 4th edges ahead by a cats whisker. I especially love Furtwangler's 4th.

Gunter Wands (circa 2001) 8th with the Berlin Philharmonic is also excellent and almost swung me to the 8th. I enjoyed Rattle and the BPO's latest performing version of the 9th but at present I think I prefer Harnoncourt's 3 movement 9th with lecture on the 4th movement (I must give thanks again to Realdealblues for pointing me in Harnoncourt's direction - I don't know if I would have discovered the conductor otherwise).

Relistening to the 4th and the aforementioned 9th has put me in the mood to listen to more Bruckner so I think I'll be taking a short break from Schubert for the time being.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I can't choose between 5, 7, 8 and 9 - the 5th was my way in so I retain particular affection for it. Hearing that blazing fanfare after the quiet pizzicato introduction was a real 'Oh yes!' moment for me.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

9, especially live with nothing after the 3rd movement.

For a recording, Gunther Wand / Cologne.


----------



## Laudemont

I like the Third. It was the first Bruckner I ever heard, in a late-night broadcast from a distant station back in the 1950s. I go back to it again and again, though I have all the other symphonies (most in multiple versions). I just made a ringtone from a few vars of the Third. I must admit I seem to prefer the later (shortened) version to the "original," as being more dramatic. But then, with Bruckner what is really "original," since he sanctioned the modified versions?


----------



## Aries

It depends on the finale of the 9th. The 9th is the best with finale, without the 8th is better.


----------



## davinci

Kurkikohtaus said:


> 9, especially live with nothing after the 3rd movement.
> 
> For a recording, Gunther Wand / Cologne.


Wand #9 is good, but you need to hear Jochum' 9th. (3 movements)


----------



## Oliver

Symphony 4, 8 and 9. I have Karajan and Barenboim's recordings and they're sublime.


----------



## Bone

I've lost count of the number of recordings I have of #4 and I don't really have a favorite. For #8, HvK and VPO is perfect: about 14 minutes into the adagio, I could swear I hear voices at the resolution of a phrase - just beautiful.


----------



## mgj15

The 7th for me, but I also love the 6th. After that, 8 & 4.


----------



## Novelette

The 8th Symphony is just remarkable. I'm not a devout Bruckner fan, generally, but after listening to that symphony, how could one deny him his laurels?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Much as I love the 4th Symphony, I have grown to prefer the 8th Symphony - specifically Gunter Wand's performance with the Berlin Philharmonic. Truly incredible.


----------



## JCarmel

Love the 7th (in particular, the recent recording by Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin on DG) & the 8th... but the one recording I consistently choose to listen-to when I feel the need for a blast-of Bruckner Brass is that of the 4th, conducted by Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra....opening with that haunting motif on the French Horns. It's a timeless recording I think, that defies it's age.


----------



## Vaneyes

JCarmel said:


> Love the 7th (in particular, the recent recording by Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin on DG) & the 8th... but the one recording I consistently choose to listen-to when I feel the need for a blast-of Bruckner Brass is that of the 4th, conducted by Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra....opening with that haunting motif on the French Horns. It's a timeless recording I think, that defies it's age.


Probably Danny's best interp. for 7 (after three kicks at the recording can), cutting some fat off Movts. 1 & 2. Staats. Berlin lacks some playing ability and power, compared to Chicago and Berlin. A decent rec., but not up to the heavenly heights of VPO/HvK.

Klemps 4 is required listening, though my fave's still Jochum (DG). :tiphat:


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

It's a tough one between 5, 8 and 9, and I suspect my answer might change depending what day I answered the question. The first one I heard was 5 (Abbado/Lucerne Festival Orchestra) although it was probably Giulini's 9 with the Wiener Philharmoniker that really cemented my enjoyment of Bruckner. Also a big fan of Giulini's 8 with the Wiener Phil.


----------



## tahnak

JCarmel said:


> Love the 7th (in particular, the recent recording by Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin on DG) & the 8th... but the one recording I consistently choose to listen-to when I feel the need for a blast-of Bruckner Brass is that of the 4th, conducted by Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra....opening with that haunting motif on the French Horns. It's a timeless recording I think, that defies it's age.


I agree with you totally. The french horns in the third movement of the Romantic read by Klemperer and the Philharmonia have not been surpassed even after fifty seven years. Overall, Sergiu Celibidache has given the definitive performance of this symphony with Muenchen.


----------



## Hausmusik

tahnak and JCarmel,

I am encouraged by your praise for Klemperer's Bruckner. I'd been thinking of picking up the recently released box set, but Amazon reviewers were not enthusiastic:
http://www.amazon.com/review/R3HG60...channel=detail-glance&nodeID=5174&store=music

Any comments?


----------



## davinci

Hausmusik said:


> tahnak and JCarmel,
> 
> I am encouraged by your praise for Klemperer's Bruckner. I'd been thinking of picking up the recently released box set, but Amazon reviewers were not enthusiastic:
> http://www.amazon.com/review/R3HG60...channel=detail-glance&nodeID=5174&store=music
> 
> Any comments?


Thats an interesting review on Amazon. I like Klemperer; I love Bruckner; but I wasn't impressed by Klemperer's 6th either on first listen, comparing it to Wand and Jochum.

** Edit...listening to it now, it's good. It's got more weight to it than some other versions. I'll have to check out the rest of his cycle. So definitely thumbs-up.


----------



## JCarmel

Klemperer's 4th has given me so much pleasure over the decades of listening to it. However, I think it's questionable whether to buy the boxed set because there is no single conductor who is the 'ideal' choice for the whole cycle...._and_ there's beauty in diversity?!!

Whenever I listen to the 4th, I enjoy a strange amalgam of images in my head...some induced purely by the music upon my imagination...the rest due to the fact that I originally became acquainted with the music at the same time as I was reading Robert Graves' novel..."I, Claudius!" (In my youth, it just wasn't enough to occupy my mind doing just the one thing....now in my 'mature' years, it's all I can do to concentrate on anything!)


----------



## DarkAngel

8,7,9 in that order, my reference recordings of each:


----------



## Itullian

DarkAngel said:


> 8,7,9 in that order, my reference recordings of each:


DA! i didnt know you liked non operatic music.
wow, how 'bout that.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Symphony No.8, Sir John Barbirolli


----------



## Bone

Listened to a bit of Celi and HvK doing #8 this afternoon. Still HvK for me by a mile. Ready to hear the Barbirolli.


----------



## musicrom

It's kind of funny - the only two symphonies of Bruckner that I have listened to so far were his 1st and his 0th (and a very little bit of his 4th), and I enjoyed them. It doesn't look like others do.


----------



## nightscape

Right now I have to vote #9. I'm at a disadvantage because I'm largely unfamiliar with his 8th. In a move I never thought I would take even 6 months ago, I am running through all of his symphonies in random order. This all came about from a performance of the 9th that I was preparing for a couple of months back. I went to his 6th, which I love. Probably just as much as the 9th, but in a different way. I just finished up the 7th, which I liked, but didn't really fall in love with. I'm thinking about going to the 5th but I'm not sure yet. I feel, in a weird way, that I want to hang onto the 8th for a while. Let the anticipation build up a bit.


----------



## revdrdave

My introduction to Bruckner was his Fifth, in a truncated version conducted by Knappertsbusch. It's still my favorite of his symphonies--the main theme of the slow movement may be the most beautiful melody Bruckner ever wrote--but my go-to performance now, in all its 80 minute splendor, is by Jascha Horenstein. The 9th is a close second, followed by the 3rd.


----------



## DavidA

As a favourite I would pick the seventh. I have two versions by Karajan and one by Chailly. Karajan was supreme in Bruckner. His EMI seventh is simply the most beautiful ever made of this symphony. His later, valedictory recording with the VPO, is wonderfully spontaneous, less polished, more rustic. I love them both as a complement to each other.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Granted, I have not listened to them all, but I love Symphony No. 9, there's just something magically mysterious and grand about it. I know the popular choice is No. 8 and I very much enjoy it as well, but I would still say 9 is my favorite.

1.








2.








I also recently ordered No. 4 by Gunter Wand/Berliner Philharmoniker, so we'll see how that stacks up once it arrives!


----------



## SONNET CLV

I've long felt that it was with the Seventh Symphony that Bruckner joins the immortals. Of course, had he never gone past No. 4, he would have been up there anyhow. My favorite Bruckners remain Nos. 7 and 4. These are the two I tend to "collect", having more versions of each of these two than I have of any of the others (though I do own several complete sets), and I find that when I reach for a Bruckner Symphony, what generally ends up playing in my CD deck or on my turntable is No. 7 or No. 4 ... though I listen to all the others (including the 0 and 00) at least once a year. And I favor five, eight, and nine over the earlier ones, too. But my vote went for Seven. My favorite interpretation is from Max Rudolf and the Cincinnati Symphony playing the 1883 version. And with Bruckner, you have to worry about the "versions", too.


----------



## Celloissimo

Every single one is a timeless masterpiece in my opinion.


----------



## DamoX

I love 8 and 9.
Symphony 8 recordings by Furtwängler and Böhm both are superb indeed, each one is quite different from another though.


----------



## afterpostjack

For me, it's pretty much a toss-up between the 4th, 7th and 9th symphonies. But I voted for the 9th due to its divine "last" movement.


----------



## hpowders

I only have one favorite Bruckner symphony and that's No. 7.


----------



## Itullian

I like em all.
Even the 0, 00 ones.


----------



## DavidA

Celloissimo said:


> Every single one is a timeless masterpiece in my opinion.


Frankly I do think this is an overstatement. It can be applied to the later works but not the early ones.


----------



## Skilmarilion

I do not think it is possible to express in words, the extent of the grandeur, magnificence and raw spirituality, of the final three symphonies.

It took Bruckner a while to master his own craft, and whilst the earlier ones hint at the masterworkds to come (particularly 5 & 6), I think 7, 8 & 9 are in a different realm.

In these final three, the themes are at their most beautiful, the harmonic language at its most rich and the _adagios_ at their most magical.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Skilmarilion said:


> I do not think it is possible to express in words, the extent of the grandeur, magnificence and raw spirituality, of the final three symphonies.
> 
> It took Bruckner a while to master his own craft, and whilst the earlier ones hint at the masterworkds to come (particularly 5 & 6), I think 7, 8 & 9 are in a different realm.
> 
> In these final three, the themes are at their most beautiful, the harmonic language at its most rich and the _adagios_ at their most magical.


<Sniff, sniff. Sob, sob.> But what about the_ Romantic_?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Here's a better question for the Brucknerians: original or revised version?


----------



## Skilmarilion

Marschallin Blair said:


> <Sniff, sniff. Sob, sob.> But what about the_ Romantic_?
> 
> ...


I like 5 & 6 just a tad more out of that middle trio, but it's right there, believe me. :tiphat:



Richannes Wrahms said:


> Here's a better question for the Brucknerians: original or revised version?


Others can answer this one much better than I.

What I will say is, the revised 1890 edition of the 8th is _the one_, for me.


----------



## Triplets

I had just obtained a 20 CD box of Haitink recordings called "The Phillips Years" and just played the Eighth, recorded in 1970, and was bowled over. Haitink really keeps things movin and makes it less episodic than it can be in other Conductors hands. Ther Furtwangler recording is still a special 8 (Vienna, 1944) now this will be my prefered modern (Stereo) recording


----------



## DavidA

The mature symphonies from 4 onwards are all very fine. Listen to 5 with Karajan / BPO or (very different) Dohnanyi / Cleveland. Blows you out of your seat.


----------



## DavidA

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Here's a better question for the Brucknerians: original or revised version?


Which revision of the revised version do you mean?


----------



## DeepR

I've only listened to the entire 8th a few times, because, well, time is limited. Next to that I've been enjoying this recording of the finale a lot: 



I've come to appreciate this movement even more from listening to it seperately.

I like the 7th as well, especially the Scherzo. The others I haven't listened to, yet.


----------



## Mahlerian

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Here's a better question for the Brucknerians: original or revised version?


With the Third, original. The revisions are irredeemable junk.

With the Fourth, I'll take either, but the revision is better; the 1888 is a step back.

With the Eighth, I'll take either again, but I prefer the revision.


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> With the Third, original. The revisions are irredeemable junk.
> With the Fourth, I'll take either, but the revision is better; the 1888 is a step back.
> With the Eighth, I'll take either again, but I prefer the revision.


If there's one thing I like about you, Mahlerian, it's your to-the-point, blow-the musicological-fine-detail approach.


----------



## Iggy

5th, 6th, 7th and 9th are the ones that I can listen to the most. Will have to give the 4th and 8th another shot with different recordings. 

2nd was one of the biggest positive surprises for me seeing that Bruckner's earlier works don't get that much appreciation reputation wise.


----------



## Andreas

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Here's a better question for the Brucknerians: original or revised version?


For the Third, I'd pick the 1877 version. Sometime during the writing of the Fifth, Bruckner must have had some kind of epiphany. It seems to me that something clicked and he fully became himself as a composer. He went and revised the Third and Fourth accordingly. The change in character especially in the Fourth is striking.

As for the Eight, to me, the original 1887 version renders all other versions obsolete. Unfortunately, that version was only edited in the 1970s, when the Haas and Nowak editions had long established themselves as the standard versions. The quiet ending of the first movement in the altered versions is completely unbrucknerian, it's a mystery how he managed to talk himself into doing it.
The recording of the 1887 Eight by Simone Young and the Hamburg Phil blew me away. The climax toward the end of the first movement is magnificent in all versions, but in the original I find it so hair-raising that I can imagine it being one of the reasons why the conductor Levi told Bruckner, Can't do it like that.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

The sixth has that great major-phrygian opening and its vaguely quartal modulating passage, I was so surprised to find this from a 19th-century Austro-German composer. Probably my favorite 'Bruckner moment". The French try to be Spanish but they never do it with any kind of UMPH!!


----------



## myprivatealtamont

I chose the Eighth. All of 4 through 9 are wonderful, each in its own way, but 8 is special. It also has the best Scherzo of them all.

I also think there should be more love for the Sixth. It's awfully good.


----------



## hpowders

For me it will always be the seventh. The sweep of the opening first movement theme is Bruckner's best.


----------



## DeepR

DeepR said:


> I've only listened to the entire 8th a few times, because, well, time is limited. Next to that I've been enjoying this recording of the finale a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to appreciate this movement even more from listening to it seperately.
> 
> I like the 7th as well, especially the Scherzo. The others I haven't listened to, yet.


However meaningless, based on these 2 symphonies alone I already consider him a musical genius of the highest order.


----------



## clara s

Johannes Wildner and N.P.O. of Westphalia
Simon Rattle and Berlin Phil.
Daniel Barenboim and Berlin Phil.
Sergiu Selibidache and Munich Phil.
Eugen Jochum and RSO
H. von Karajan and Wiener Phil. 
and so many more

a symphony with so many outbursts

a magical sound

full of Bruckner's dark thoughts

a symphony that requires a conductor who should be a mature Brucknerian

completed with finale or not, a true masterpiece

_*The 9th*_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Four, Eight, Nine. . . or Eight, Nine, Four. . . or any permutation or combination of the three.

I can't pick just 'one.'

Is that alright?


----------



## Haydn man

I was bought the 4th Symphony with Wand and the BPO for Christmas.
The playing is of the highest order and Wand seems to hold with slower tempos but with such control
Highly recommended


----------



## davinci

Haydn man said:


> I was bought the 4th Symphony with Wand and the BPO for Christmas.
> The playing is of the highest order and Wand seems to hold with slower tempos but with such control
> Highly recommended


Wand with the BPO are excellent performances and RCA provides outstanding sound quality


----------



## afterpostjack

clara s said:


> Johannes Wildner and N.P.O. of Westphalia
> Simon Rattle and Berlin Phil.
> Daniel Barenboim and Berlin Phil.
> Sergiu Selibidache and Munich Phil.
> Eugen Jochum and RSO
> H. von Karajan and Wiener Phil.
> and so many more
> 
> a symphony with so many outbursts
> 
> a magical sound
> 
> full of Bruckner's dark thoughts
> 
> a symphony that requires a conductor who should be a mature Brucknerian
> 
> completed with finale or not, a true masterpiece
> 
> _*The 9th*_


Ironically, it was the 9th that got me into Bruckner in the first place. That's some very serious and contemplative music.


----------



## DavidA

Number seven is wonderful - so lyrical.

Any of Karajan's recordings are great. The last one with the VPO has a poignancy about it being his last


----------



## Becca

Definitely the 7th but with the 6th as a close second.
My favourite version of each ... Klemperer


----------



## Muddy

Gunter Wand, Symphony # 8, Berliner Philharmonic Live. Life changing!


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann

Bruckner wrote ten great symphonies and one decent one, but the one that is in a league of its own (and not only when it comes to Bruckner) for me is:


----------



## padraic

Marschallin Blair said:


> Four, Eight, Nine. . . or Eight, Nine, Four. . . or any permutation or combination of the three.
> 
> I can't pick just 'one.'
> 
> Is that alright?


Oooo....I've been eyeing that Bruckner/Karajan box for my birthday


----------



## storkels

The 5th is my favorite. It is followed very closely by the 8th. I love the 3rd, 4th, 6th, 7th and the 9th. The 9th still has room to rise with me. Number 0 makes me smile at times.


----------



## Brouken Air

More than for any composer, the symphonies of Bruckner must be seen as a whole. Even the 00 is a Bruckner symphony and helps us understand the others. So choosing a symphony is a nonsense. Skrowaczewski said about Bruckner "He is another Mozart: his music is magical. Its message speaks about the infinite, transcendental cosmos, God, timelessness, love and tragedy." You have to read the whole message to fully understand Bruckner's music. You can't divide the infinite...:angel:







Who's who in this composer's cosmos (11 composers / 11 symphonies):devil:

When you start listening to Bruckner, one symphony leads you to another and not mandatory from 00 to 9...

:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

padraic said:


> Oooo....I've been eyeing that Bruckner/Karajan box for my birthday


Indulge with extreme prejudice.

- You're worth it.


----------



## Bohemian

Giulini or HVK with VPO for Bruckner's 8th ?


----------



## davinci

Bohemian said:


> Giulini or HVK with VPO for Bruckner's 8th ?


Giulini's 8th is the Nowack version; his Bruckner is magnificent.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

My favorite Bruckner Symphonies include numbers 3 through 8, with 7 and 8 constituting the cream of the crop. Though I do like most of the 9th, I am not particularly fond of the fierce, repetitive portions of the second movement scherzo. Unless bothered by serious cuts(e.g. Klemperer's Eighth with the New Philharmonia), I am not too fussy about whether a conductor uses the Nowak, Haas or Schalk edition in his presentation of any of the Symphonies. Most important is how satisfied I am with the overall performance. My preferred interpretations span the mono and stereo eras of sound recording. 

Symphony 3---Carl Schuricht/Vienna Philharmonic(stereo)
Symphony 4---Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra(stereo), Istvan Kertesz/London Symphony(stereo), Hans Knappertsbusch/Berlin Philharmonic (mono-1944)
Symphony 5---Carl Schuricht/Stuttgart Radio Symphony(mono), Eugen Jochum/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra(stereo)
Symphony 6---Klemperer/New Philharmonia Orchestra(stereo), Heinz Bongartz/Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra(stereo)
Symphony 7---Oswald Kabasta/Munich Philharmonic(mono), Jochum/Berlin Philharmonic(stereo), Giulini/Vienna Philharmonic(stereo)
Symphony 8---Knappertsbusch/Berlin Philharmonic(mono), Van Beinum/Amsterdam Concertgebouw(mono), Jochum/Berlin Philharmonic(stereo)
Symphony 9---Van Beinum/Amsterdam Concertgebouw(mono), Knappertsbusch/Berlin Philharmonic(mono)


----------



## Pugg

The 9th is one of my favourite symphonies .


----------



## starthrower

4 & 9, but I need to buy a set so I can listen to all of them.


----------



## Rhinotop

My favorites (in this order): 4, 7, 8, 5, 9, 6, 3, 2, 1, 0, 00


----------



## PeterKC

The 10th is my favorite!


----------



## Bettina

The 6th. I'm generally not a big fan of Bruckner, but I do enjoy this one. It has a modal flavor (mainly Phrygian) that I find appealing.


----------



## Heck148

in order...it does change

7, 9, 8, 4, 6, 3, really love these; then...5, 2, etc...


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> The 6th. I'm generally not a big fan of Bruckner, but I do enjoy this one. It has a modal flavor (mainly Phrygian) that I find appealing.


Same with me. Don't care for Bruckner, but the key of A Major seemed to brighten the old boy up a bit.

The Sixth for me too!


----------



## hpowders

PeterKC said:


> The 10th is my favorite!


Sounds like thinking outside the box. I like it!!


----------



## Sloe

Bettina said:


> The 6th. I'm generally not a big fan of Bruckner, but I do enjoy this one. It has a modal flavor (mainly Phrygian) that I find appealing.


I think the sixth too.
When I voted I voted for the fourth then I changed to the eighth but now it is the sixth.


----------



## AstoundingAmadeus

The first movement from Bruckner's 9th has and may likely remain the single most satisfying symphonic journey I've taken :angel: . Haven't yet come across anything quite like it, so I suppose the 9th automatically gets my vote.


----------



## Merl

I voted for the 4th but it was a toss-up between that and the 8th. In the end I plumped for the 4th probably due to Wand's superb account (which I listened to last week).


----------



## Klassik

I voted for No. 8, but I very easily could have picked No. 5. These are both symphonies that I really enjoy. I'm a little surprised that the 5th isn't getting more love, but I can understand why the later symphonies are getting more votes. That's usually the way it works with any composer. 

I'm a Wand fan for Bruckner as well and his performances of 8 and 5 are both terrific (though I actually own the Welser-Most/LPO recording for 5 which is quite good but not as enjoyable to me as Wand's performances). I also quite like 4 and 9, but not as much as 8 and 5.


----------



## SmokeyBarnable

my favorite Bruckner first movements: 

1. 9th Symphony
2. 5th
3. 4th
4. 8th
5. 6th
6. 3rd
7. 7th
8. 2nd
9. 1st

Favorite scherzos:

1. 4th
2. 9th
3. 6th
4. 5th
5. 3rd
6. 7th
7. 2nd
8. 1st

...

9. 8th (I find 'god's engine room' to be very tedious)

Favorite adagios:

1. 9th
2. 8th
3. 5th
4. 6th
5. 4th
6. 7th
7. 2nd
8. 1st


...

9. 3rd


Finale:

1. 5th
2. 9th completion
3. 4th
4. 8th


(no opinion on 7th, 6th, 3rd, 2nd finales, they don't speak to me much)

Personally while I love Bruckner's adagios, it's his first movements that are the most amazing to me.

Finally, for the entire symphony - 

1. 9th
2. 4th 
3. 8th
4. 5th
5. 6th
6. 7th
7. 3rd
8. 2nd
9. 1st


----------



## MusicSybarite

This is a reasonable order for me:

7 and 4 - Tie
8
9
6
5
3
2
1
0
00


----------



## Totenfeier

I don't recall if I've posted, but if so, here it is again (no real changes):

8
9
6
7
5
4
2
3
1
0
00


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Favorites are 7-5-8.


----------



## joachim

His 9th symphony because of his extraordinary scherzo. Then the 7th because of the andante.


----------



## jlspinks

No. 4 (Jochum DG) is a favorite of mine, likely because it was the first I heard. But I find Karajan's No. 3 a powerful contender. Wow! That scherzo movement.


----------



## AlanB

For me it's 7, 8, 4 and 9 (with Garragher's 4 movement).


----------



## DoctorThorn

I voted for No.4. Is there anyone seeing how similar this music, last movement, is with the soundtrack of John Carter, science fiction film of 2012? Well, it seems to me, that soundtrack's composer copied Bruckner's music but have not seen any claim of plagiarism against him.


----------



## Judith

How can anyone not like no 4? It's so beautiful


----------



## Guest

I voted 6. Other contenders would be 8, 4, 5, 3. Oddly 7 doesn't do it for me, although it is one of the most recorded and apparently most popular.


----------



## NLAdriaan

To me 5,7,9, 8, 3, 4 in that order.


----------



## DeepR

Currently I love symphonies no. 8, 9 & 5 nearly equally and no. 7 just a little less, with favorite movements 8-3, 9-1, 5-4 and 7-2.


----------



## CnC Bartok

I voted for No.9, but from 3 onwards they are all great.

Ok, a confession: I still struggle with some of Bruckner's Finales. I think that comparing 8 and 9, up to and including their respective third movements it's a tough call. I actively dislike the Ninth completions, it doesn't need a finale. But No.8 has one that seems to try and cover too much. My shortcoming, I know, but that's just my ha'pence worth.

Of the seven great Symphonies, I still have No.5 at the bottom. But less adrift than it one was. 6 is an absolute gem!


----------



## NLAdriaan

CnC Bartok said:


> I voted for No.9, but from 3 onwards they are all great.
> 
> Ok, a confession: I still struggle with some of Bruckner's Finales. I think that comparing 8 and 9, up to and including their respective third movements it's a tough call. I actively dislike the Ninth completions, it doesn't need a finale. But No.8 has one that seems to try and cover too much. My shortcoming, I know, but that's just my ha'pence worth.
> 
> Of the seven great Symphonies, I still have No.5 at the bottom. But less adrift than it one was. 6 is an absolute gem!


I like my Bruckners sensitively played (sorry for the culinary wording). It is a thin line and most conductors tend to cross it. Either the playing is too dull or it is too 'forced'. The balance between volumes and tempi are a very sensitive matter with Bruckner. It should all sound natural, not dull and not forced.
I totally like Gunter Wands BPO Bruckner recordings (RCA), because they are exactly spot on for me. You might try them. Maybe Wand can cure your Bruckner Finale condition


----------



## DeepR

For those who have some reservations about the 5th, this performance might just change your mind:






It's Wand and the NDR orchestra, only recently uploaded to youtube.


----------



## CnC Bartok

DeepR said:


> For those who have some reservations about the 5th, this performance might just change your mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Wand and the NDR orchestra, only recently uploaded to youtube.


Oddly enough it was the Wand recording (with the Cologne Radio SO, the one in the ultra-cheap RCA set) that first made me feel I'd be able to get on with No.5. With him the finale "makes sense", something for me even Eugen Jochum didn't manage; a great recording. My favourite now of No.5 is Sinopoli's Dresden one on DGG....


----------



## SixFootScowl

Awesome, this poll has 200 votes, which makes the results statistically significant, unlike the *similar poll that has only 16 votes*. I have never listened to a Bruckner but my music major friend recommends I give it a try, but oddly he is not familiar with Bruckner's symphonies. By the poll, perhaps I best start with Sympony #8.


----------



## Merl

I'm quite surprised that the 8th has topped this poll, not because I don't rate it, but i thought the 4th, 7th or 9th might be tops. Interesting poll.


----------



## Art Rock

My favourites are 9 > 8 > 4 > 7 > ....

but for Bruckner beginners I'd recommend to start with 4, then 7, then 9, then 8.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Fritz Kobus said:


> Awesome, this poll has 200 votes, which makes the results statistically significant, unlike the *similar poll that has only 16 votes*. I have never listened to a Bruckner but my music major friend recommends I give it a try, but oddly he is not familiar with Bruckner's symphonies. By the poll, perhaps I best start with Sympony #8.


Surprising, but I would perhaps not start with 8. 
4 or 7 for starters, 5, 9, 8 would be my recommendation.

I would absolutely go for Wand & BPO, which contains Bruckner 4,5,7,8,9:








A great Xmas present for yourself!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ok so far it looks like I should start with #4. Thanks.


----------



## starthrower

Not too many amens for no.6. I couldn't get into it listening to Nagano. But then I got the Skrowaczewski set and he made me like it. Other picks are 7 & 8. Gotta listen to 3 & 5 more. I gave 4 & 9 a rest for a while. Actually no.9 is a good one for newbie's, imo. It's kinda catchy.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Starth: re No.6, I reckon you'd get even more out of it with the Klemperer recording. 

Some conductors make far too light of it, and while it is smaller scale than the works either side of it (three each side come to think of it!) it isn't a trivial piece, any more than, say Brahms 2 is trivial. I'd also add it is mercifully relatively revision/edition-free compared with some of the others. And as far as I am concerned, the main theme of the opening movement is about as echt-Brucknerian as it can be, so much of it being atypical of the composer! Karajan rushes through the beginning (or he's being very "fleet-footed" if we're going to be charitable!) but Klemperer gets its pacing very right. They're slightly different, but I think the other really successful recordings I have are your Skrowaczewski, and Simone Young.


----------



## elgar's ghost

CnC Bartok said:


> Starth: re No.6, I reckon you'd get even more out of it with the Klemperer recording.
> 
> _Some conductors make far too light of it_, and while it is smaller scale than the works either side of it (three each side come to think of it!) it isn't a trivial piece, any more than, say Brahms 2 is trivial. I'd also add it is mercifully relatively revision/edition-free compared with some of the others. And as far as I am concerned, the main theme of the opening movement is about as echt-Brucknerian as it can be, so much of it being atypical of the composer! Karajan rushes through the beginning (or he's being very "fleet-footed" if we're going to be charitable!) but Klemperer gets its pacing very right. They're slightly different, but I think the other really successful recordings I have are your Skrowaczewski, and Simone Young.


Key phrase. I found Karajan guilty of misjudging (or, perhaps, undervaluing) the work in places, although his recording isn't the worst I've heard - that 'accolade' has to go to Colin Davis, who knocked all the stuffing out of the symphony with his anodyne live performance with the LSO. My favourites are those conducted by Klemperer, Skrowaczewski and Horst Stein (the latter also helmed an excellent 2nd).


----------



## starthrower

I am becoming a big fan of Klemperer. At the present time I have the Romantic box set, but I've been listening to other recordings on YouTube. I plan on picking up several more of the EMI boxes eventually. Even that cheap Beethoven/Brahms set on the Documents label has good sound. It's up on YouTube and I was listening through headphones last night. I will check out his Bruckner as well.


----------



## cyberstudio

W.r.t. the 6th - I used to believe that the first movement bears the weight in the same way as the 7th. I no longer hold that view. The finale needs to be on equal footing with the opening movement. Case in point, Bernard Haitink had the most successful recording I've heard of this symphony IMO but still the finale while in itself great did not live up to the first 3 movements. Simone Young got that part right - but my gripe was her strict adherence was at times a bit too much. Someone of her caliber with regards to Bruckner should feel free to put in more of her own interpretation and her own ideas in the same way the maestros of the previous generation did.


----------

